# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán cà phê - kem O2 - Quán cafe Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

> Quán cà phê - kem O2
> Địa chỉ: 9 Phạm Hùng, phường 4, Quận 8, Hồ Chí Minh             
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm* *Quán cà phê - kem O2*


Mùa hè  đến mang theo một không khí  nóng bức, đôi khi làm bạn cảm thấy khó chịu,  bạn muốn một cảm giác mát  lạnh, muốn được thả hồn, bay bổng…hãy đến với  Cà Phê – Kem O2để được thưởng thức và tận hưởng.

 Cà Phê -  Kem O2 sở hữu  một khuôn viên rộng rãi, tràn ngập màu xanh  của cây cối, hoa lá.



 Khu vực  ngoài trời với không gian  mở dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên. Ở  đây có cây, có hoa và có  cả tiếng nước chảy róc rách… tạo cho quý khách  một cảm giác thư thái,  thoải mái tựa như đang dạo chơi giữa một vườn  hoa. Đi sâu vào bên trong  là những bức tường được ốp bằng đá hoa cương  với màu đen huyền diệu,  những bộ bàn ghế đa sắc màu hợp với từng phong  cách của bạn: một màu  cam cho bạn cảm giác nồng ấm, một màu vàng nhạt  gợi cho bạn chút nhẹ  nhàng lãng mạn và một màu xanh hy vọng luôn ngập  tràn trong khuôn viên

 Khu vực  quầy bar với diện tích khá  rộng được trang hoàng thật lộng lẫy với những  chiếc đèn lồng xinh xắn,  cùng những bức tranh cổ treo trên tường …sẽ  đem đến cho quý khách sự  bất ngờ, ngạc nhiên và muốn khám phá.
 Đặc biệt  Càphê - Kem O2  có một phòng lạnh được trang trí tinh tế với  nhiều gam màu quyến rũ, dễ  chịu từ những ánh dịu nhẹ cho đến màu ve  tường…tất cả kết hợp với nhau  hài hòa tạo nên một không gian thư giãn lý  thú và ấn tượng, thích hợp  cho những ai thích sự yên tĩnh.



 Không  chỉ ấn tượng trước vẻ đẹp của  khuôn viên, đến đây bạn còn được thưởng  thức sự đa dạng của các món  ăn, nước uống… Đặc biệt là món kem với nhiều  hương vị khác nhau như kem  vani, kem trái cây tươi ngon và mát lạnh. Cà  phê kem là loại cà phê  mới so với những nâu đá, đen đá hay capuccino,  latte, macciatto mà dân  sành cà phê quen thưởng thức. Món mới lạ này đem  đến cho bạn cảm giác  thật mới lạ, thú vị. Cà Phê - Kem O2 luôn mang đến cho bạn những giây phút thư giãn bổ ích bằng những dòng  nhạc trẻ trung, sôi động.




> Quán cà phê - kem O2
> Địa chỉ: 9 Phạm Hùng, phường 4, Quận 8, Hồ Chí Minh             
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm* *Quán cà phê - kem O2*


(internet)

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## wildrose

quán này rộng nhỉ

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn sang trọng phết

----------

